# Just - enjoy......



## Medvedya (Jul 21, 2005)

http://www.somethingwrong.co.uk/crazy_frog_baseball/


----------



## Maestro (Jul 21, 2005)

Stupid and funny. Killed it two times. (Two differents "ways".)


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 21, 2005)

Something else....

http://www.doodie.com/boss_flash_animation.php


----------



## Maestro (Jul 21, 2005)

I found all the 13 ways to kill the boss. Very fun.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 21, 2005)

They were both great. I especially enjoyed beating the shit out of that fucking annoying frog! Arrrghh!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, I too rather enjoyed that.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 22, 2005)

yup, i know these.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

man i enjoyed beating that frog!!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 23, 2005)

You can kill the frog four ways!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 23, 2005)

But the main thing is it can be killed.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

in could only kill it but knocking it's head off?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 23, 2005)

You're on drugs. 

But no, you can kill by hitting it in half, knocking it's head off, smashing it's body downwards and crushing it up against the roof.


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 23, 2005)

Just found this - You can also knock it's helmet off, exposing it's brain. It then crumples in a lifeless heap.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

i'll have to try these......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 23, 2005)

Hmmm. Didn't know about that brain one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, now I dont have to batter real frogs!


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 23, 2005)

More Frog death.... just...enjoy.... but there's one caveat - as you will see........

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/242972


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 23, 2005)

And another - I really hate that frog! 

http://www.killcrazyfrog.net/movienormal.htm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 23, 2005)

Mmmmm...Frog smoothie!  

Cool games. I got 'im on the first try of each.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2005)

I have to admit I like the first one. There is something about beating the crap outta that frog that I find delightfully satisfying.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 24, 2005)

I believe everyone does. 

I love you, Med! For providing me with all that frog killing action. I HATE THAT F*CKING THING!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 24, 2005)

Uh-huh. 


Sorry D, I was bored out of my tree last night, and made up a bunch of these things.


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 24, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Cool games. I got 'im on the first try of each.



The consequences of _not_ getting the frog in those games kinda exercises the mind a bit.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2005)

LOL, NS. That's funny!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2005)

was the fag there by coincidence??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 24, 2005)

Why, yes it was.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2005)

it fits in rather well though........


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 24, 2005)

Yet more Frog death....

http://abearstail.co.uk/video/frog/abearstail.wmv


----------



## Crippen (Jul 24, 2005)

Wonderful..... very addictive stuff   
Med such evil tendencies for one who speaks so lovely darling!!!


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 24, 2005)

Heh, believe me, I've imagined myself copying that last clip to the letter when annoying, and pompous customers start getting lairy in the shop.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 25, 2005)

nice clip........


----------

